# Overclocking Sapphire Radeon HD6570



## vaibhav23 (Jun 4, 2012)

I have been trying to overclock my 6570 but neither does Afterburner nor AMD overdrive allow me to increase clock speed more than 675 MHz.I have read online that people have been able to overclock it till 830 Mhz.
In afterburner I have unlocked core voltage but it is not getting unlocked.Please help
*i.imgur.com/xRkhc.png?1
*i.imgur.com/bqec5.jpg


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2012)

HD6570 does not support volt tweaking - so you have to OC the GPu based on stock volts - use Sapphire Trixx to do this.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sapphire trixx does not support 6570.
This means I could not increase clocks above 675Mhz


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 8, 2012)

Overclocking 6540? 
I would suggest you to avoid it. 

Avoid reading this post. Sorry.


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2012)

^^ Read carefully - he is talking about HD6570.



vaibhav23 said:


> Sapphire trixx does not support 6570.
> This means I could not increase clocks above 675Mhz



here you go 

Sapphire HD 6570 Video Card Review | Overclockers


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jun 9, 2012)

thanks topgear
@d6bmg I am just overclocking because I am writing a review.So wanted to see how much it can be overclocked.I will not be doing extreme overclocking.Just a small amount and then check how much is the temperature and what is the FPS gain.


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2012)

^^ the temps won't increase much as there's no way you can play with the volts - only difference it can make is in game performance and benchmarks.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jun 10, 2012)

After overclocking got a huge fps bump.
ex:   Crysis jumped from 17 to 40 fps


----------

